# SHOOTERS : Best Pistol qual-course of fire.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 15, 2010)

Post your favorite or the course of fire you think is the best. Pistol course of fire can be a competitive stage, Fed-State-Local LE Qual, Mil Qual or a course of fire you have shot, developed or tweaked. The only requirement is that you must have shot the qual or course of fire. In other words don’t post it if you have never shot it… ;)

I wrote this one for CCW a few years ago but it can be used for LEO/MIL as well and it is one of my favorite to shoot.


FIGHTING OUT OF AN ATTACK (PISTOL DRILL) 
Equipment: 1 target, duct tape, index card, ear protection, eye protection, 100 rounds, carry pistol, carry holster, magazine pouches, and three magazines.

Range set up: Use duct tape on a B27 type target, one strip of tape simulating the spine, one strip of tape simulating the pelvic bone, and a index card simulating the kill box for head. Set the target 3 yards from firing line, and ensure you have the ability to move left or right. (Inform all personal on range of the drill you will be conducting)

Course of fire: This drill is based off of 7 steps, to build the steps in to muscle memory. Use a step 1 through 7 approach, until you feel comfortable with the drill. (This drill should be conducted with two people, 1 shooter and 1 couch) The couch will give the shooter commands of “one” “two” “three” and so on, until the shooter has displayed proficiency through all steps. Once the shooter is proficient, the coach will give one simple command of “GUN” or “KNIFE”. The shooter will react to the command and execute all steps of the drill at the shooters own speed. The course of fire will always start in an interview stance.

Step 1: Shooter grasps pistol in holster with firing hand and disengages retention device, non firing hand is placed center of chest.

Step 2: Shooter side steps one step (left or right) pulls pistol out of holster to a combat tuck, firing one shot to the spine of the target.

Step 3: Shooter side steps one step, goes to a two handed grip. As the shooter pushes the pistol out, the shooter fires one shot to the spine of the target as soon as the shooter picks up the front sight post.

Step 4: Shooter side steps one step, and fires one shot to the kill box (index card) of the target.

Step 5: Shooter fires 2 shot’s (controlled pair) to one side of the pelvic bone of target.

Step 6: Shooter goes to a two-handed retention grip (position SUL) and takes one step backward from the target.

Step 7: Shooter performs a scan of the area (scan down scan) for other threats.

Scoring: Pass/ Fail should be determined by time and accuracy, the shooter should achieve 1 shot to the spine, 1 shot to the kill box, and both shots to the pelvic bone. The drill should take no longer then 3 seconds from start to finish, and step 5 should be completed with in no longer then 2 seconds.

Purpose: The purpose of this drill is to simulate fighting out of a close quarter’s attack. Using normal equipment, allowing the shooter to build speed through muscle memory. It should help the shooter build skill in drawing from the holster, retaining the weapon close to the shooter while firing, and incorporating movement to reduce the threats ability to attack the shooter. This drill can be modified to fit a tactical environment, as well as police traffic stop situation. The application of target areas are designed, so that the shooter will fire a total of 5 rounds in vital/bone areas of the target. The spine hits will cause permeate destruction to the nerve system of the threat. The kill box shot will incapacitate the threat, causing all normal functions of the threat to stop. The pelvic shot’s will cause the threat to collapse, by removing the supporting bone structure.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 15, 2010)

Warning: this drill should be conducted closest to the back stop side of a pistol range. Movement should be conducted so that rounds fired will impact in the down range back stop and the side wall back stop. All shooting drills conducted on a community range should be approved by the range master/ range manager.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2010)

What is the purpose of going into the SUL in Step 6? Sure, you can drive the pistol out and engage follow-on targets, but you're faster if the pistol is already out and indexed.

I like the drill, I'm just perplexed by that one step and where it fits into the drill.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries, if you don’t like it you can cut that step out. I teach it that way b/c I personally believe it provides better protection of the firearm and I reinforce it with some blue gun drills of me disarming my students, it normally ingrains the reasons. However, I understand there are many methods out there and many different ways to apply them. If you prefer to stay a full presentation then by all means do so, if we ever get a chance to link up I can show you my reasons probably better than I can write them out. ;)


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2010)

I was looking for a reason to go to the range anyway.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 19, 2010)

Nica I am going to do that next time I am at the range...do you have anymore


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I have a bunch of them, I was kind of hoping that other members would post some of their drills up as well... I will posts some more tomorrow, I am off to bed for now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 20, 2010)

One by Eight (PISTOL DRILL)


Equipment: 4 target, index cards, ear protection, eye protection, 100 rounds, carry pistol, carry holster, magazine pouches, and three magazines.

Range set up: Use 4 B27 type targets, place 1 index card on each target in the head area to represent the kill box. Set the targets 5 to 10 yards from firing line, spacing them out from 2 to 4 feet in between each target. (this drill requires the shooter to move left and right so the range must accommodate this ability).

Course of fire: This drill is a shooting on the move drill that can be fired one handed or two handed. It is recommended that the shooter fire this drill two handed first and then after the shooter has demonstrated the proficiency the shooter should fire one handed. The range to the targets from the firing line should be set no closer the 5 yards and the distance should be increased between the targets and firing line and the targets themselves as the shooter becomes more proficient.

Stage 1: Shooter upholsters and fires 1 shot strong side (two or one handed) to the kill box (index card) on each target while moving from right to left.

Stage 2: Shooter switches from strong side to weak side (two or one handed) and fires 1 shot to the kill box (index card) on each target while moving from left to right.

Scoring: Pass/ Fail should be determined by time and accuracy, the shooter should achieve hits to all targets on the index card. The drill should be increased in speed and distance as the shooter progresses.

Basic level: 5 yards in 12 seconds.
Advanced level: 10 yards in 10 seconds.

Purpose: The purpose of this drill is to develop marksmanship while moving laterally in both the strong and weak hand. This drill will develop the shooters ability to shoot on the move while acquiring and reacquiring targets.


----------

